# EV DC controller setup



## strantor (Sep 4, 2011)

How are DC controllers usually set up to reverse direction? I assume its just a really beefy H-bridge ? I was reading this post and got some info on MOSFETs vs IGBTs but never really knew if they were talking about an H-bridge or not. I was also thinking maybe they do it with only one MOSFET/IGBT module for PWM and then reverse direction with a discrete switch; is that the case?


----------



## strantor (Sep 4, 2011)

Disregard. I just read the information regarding netgain motors and I see they are series wound, so reversing could be accomplished by reversing the field wires. For some dumb reason I was thinking of EV motors being permanent magnet motors.


----------

